# Pringle Lake 2-19-08



## Tankfxr (Dec 26, 2007)

Drifted pringle lake most of the day today. Nothing great to report 3 of us on the boat throwing live shrimp under a poping cork and plastics. Mostly Mardi Gras and white with green tail. Ended up with 12 trout. First 3 were a little over 15 and the rest were around 17 to 19 nothing big but still good to eat.
Most were scattered in about 2.5 to 3 ft of water.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Not a bad day, I've fished alot longer for alot less.


----------



## Benelliboss (Feb 20, 2006)

nice report, thanks for the info


----------



## scm (Apr 27, 2006)

Nice. We caught quite a few nice reds in there on Sunday.


----------



## flatfishking (Feb 20, 2008)

Tankfxr said:


> Drifted pringle lake most of the day today. Nothing great to report 3 of us on the boat throwing live shrimp under a poping cork and plastics. Mostly Mardi Gras and white with green tail. Ended up with 12 trout. First 3 were a little over 15 and the rest were around 17 to 19 nothing big but still good to eat.
> Most were scattered in about 2.5 to 3 ft of water.[/QUOTE
> 
> Was the water clear in pringle?


----------



## mahiavk (Sep 5, 2007)

where is pringle lake


----------



## TKoenig (Apr 8, 2007)

i was thinkin of makin a run to pringle saturday, if weather allows... its a rough ride over there in a RFL


----------



## pevotva (Sep 7, 2005)

You can always run the back way from POC if its really windy.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

pevotva said:


> You can always run the back way from POC if its really windy.


If they know the back way.........easier said than done.
Of course all the questions are easy if you know the answers.


----------



## Tankfxr (Dec 26, 2007)

flatfishking said:


> Tankfxr said:
> 
> 
> > Drifted pringle lake most of the day today. Nothing great to report 3 of us on the boat throwing live shrimp under a poping cork and plastics. Mostly Mardi Gras and white with green tail. Ended up with 12 trout. First 3 were a little over 15 and the rest were around 17 to 19 nothing big but still good to eat.
> ...


----------



## Tankfxr (Dec 26, 2007)

ive only ran the back way a few times and if im not mistaken you need a decent tide to get in there. Tide has been kinda low lately.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Nice report.. It was definitly a good day out..


----------



## rvd (Mar 30, 2006)

There is no back way into pringle......only the front way and it is silted in. I don't think anyone should even try to get in there until I post back here that it is safe, probably will be sometime in late May but I'll let you know for sure....trust me.


----------



## Tankfxr (Dec 26, 2007)

rvd said:


> There is no back way into pringle......only the front way and it is silted in. I don't think anyone should even try to get in there until I post back here that it is safe, probably will be sometime in late May but I'll let you know for sure....trust me.


I talked to someone yesterday who tried to get into pringle and they siad there was a fence up all the way around it.


----------



## bullethead (Oct 24, 2006)

Yep - have to swim under the fence at the entrance. New no prop zone


----------



## hamelt (Feb 22, 2008)

Or you could run in through Contee with a jet drive on the Hell's Bay Glades Skiff - I'll let you know how it goes tomorrow...


----------



## pevotva (Sep 7, 2005)

When I said back way I meant putting in at Fishing center and making your way to the Lighthouse cove shoreline and then down that shoreline which is protected from a strong SE wind and then into the main entrance. Not coming in the east cut. Pringle is a tourist trap though. Yes there are fish there but not when there are 20 boats drifting it.


----------



## rvd (Mar 30, 2006)

Be careful hamelt, I heard Contee was a sandbar/mudpit these days...if you happen to make it in........ I'll see you there, if the gray extreme happens to make it in under the fence.


----------



## "Reddrum" (Dec 15, 2005)

If you attempt Contee on a low tide your rig better be skinny - saw 5 or 6 boats try and then get stuck 2 weeks ago.


----------

